# Are you maybe using any kind of screen-protector to your new 5D Mark III?



## ZoeEnPhos (Nov 8, 2012)

To any interested Forum Readers/Writers an open question!

*Is there any need of adding a screen protector to the LCD screen to the new 5D Mark III?*

I search this forum about the need of screen protector to the new 5D Mark III and I tried to find out if there is any real need for to add a screen protector to the the LCD screen on the 5D Mark III that seems to be gorgeous?

OTOH Canon has used hardened glass protector in front of the LCD with anti-reflective coating to 5D Mark III, - so I started to question/doubt IF there is a real need, to add a additionally screen protector of good quality to a new 5D Mark III?

I would appreciate some thoughts and opinions about this need, if someone had dug into this minor detail of the need of screen protector?

(A short note - I think I do *prefer thin protective film* if there is a real need instead of a more "ugly-looking" bigger plastic LCD-protector type.)

All the Best wishes to you all!

/C


----------



## rj79in (Nov 8, 2012)

Not unless you wear nose studs made of diamonds 

All depends on how do you use your camera while shooting and/or transportation. Personally, I've never used them and never had a scratch on the LCD. 

The only reason I see for using a screen guard is when I'm shooting in hot and humid conditions when the LCD is bound to get mugged with oil off the nose, which makes the LCD difficult to see in bright light and may also be difficult to clean in the field without proper cleaning solutions.


----------



## drolo61 (Nov 8, 2012)

I do use a so-call "glass" version. It is not a foil, but a flexible, fully transparent, self adhesive protector.
Easy to clean off the nose stains. Will try to find out the brand.


----------



## canon816 (Nov 8, 2012)

I use one. Some people will tell you that you dont need one because you can easily replace the canon lcd cover that comes on the camera. If you want to spend $100 and deal with the PIA that it is to change it then take their advice and do nothing.

If you want to do it cheaply and easily get XO skins. 

Works like a charm and you won't even notice it is there. 

http://xoskins.com/canon-5d-mark-iii-screen-protector

Happy shooting...


----------



## KevinB (Nov 8, 2012)

Pro master make a nice screen protector... I put them on the 1st day.. you never know your camera can move around in the bag or even your shirt buttons can scratch it.... I don't want to take the chance, the Pro master is $15.00


----------



## Dylan777 (Nov 8, 2012)

canon816 said:


> I use one. Some people will tell you that you dont need one because you can easily replace the canon lcd cover that comes on the camera. If you want to spend $100 and deal with the PIA that it is to change it then take their advice and do nothing.
> 
> If you want to do it cheaply and easily get XO skins.
> 
> ...



+1....on XO skin.

*Note:* IT might take up to 24hrs for all bubbles to be gone. It's normal.


----------



## sach100 (Nov 8, 2012)

http://www.amazon.com/GGS-Screen-Protector-glass-CANON/dp/B008DCK0I4/ref=sr_1_2?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1352389056&sr=1-2&keywords=ggs+iii+5d+mark+iii

My experience with this has been very good so far.


----------



## Shane1.4 (Nov 8, 2012)

I don't use one. I shoot weddings and am pretty rough on it but have never had a scratch. That said the top LCD is softer and I was starting to see some marks on it, so I put a cheap plastic protector on it and that has worked great.


----------



## pierceography (Nov 8, 2012)

canon816 said:


> I use one. Some people will tell you that you dont need one because you can easily replace the canon lcd cover that comes on the camera. If you want to spend $100 and deal with the PIA that it is to change it then take their advice and do nothing.
> 
> If you want to do it cheaply and easily get XO skins.
> 
> ...



Another +1 on XO.

Though I've noticed the XO screen protector I have on my 5Dm3 smudges VERY easily. Any oil, sweat, etc on my face seems to adhere to the darn thing. I know this is normal, but I have a screen protector on my 7D which is very good at resisting oil, smudges, etc. For the life of me though, I can't remember where I got it or what brand it is... Or I'd order another one of those.

And as for the usefulness of the protectors, it's all about piece of mind. I realize the screens on the 5D are hard to scratch and easy to replace the factory protective cover, but I'd rather know that I have something aftermarket on there as an additional piece of protection.


----------



## can0nfan2379 (Nov 8, 2012)

I'm using the GGS LCD screen protector on my 5D3. It is the 3rd gen that slides into the eyecup holder on the viewfinder and then you slide the eyecup onto it. Just like it for keeping the back LCD cleaner. I don't think it looks awkward or clunky. As always, YMMV.

http://www.amazon.com/GGS-Screen-Protector-Glass-Camera/dp/B008I0RC00/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1352394622&sr=8-3&keywords=canon+5d+mark+iii+ggs+screen


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 8, 2012)

You are not protecting the LCD screen. There is already a LCD Screen protector on your camera.
What you are doing is protecting the protector. I've never seen a need to do that, but have replaced a couple of Canon protectors that had minor scratches after years of use. I just called Canon and ordered them.


----------



## Ryan708 (Nov 8, 2012)

That is my thought Spokane. I have not ordered one yet, Out of curiosity about how much were they? they came with die-cut adhesive right? thanks for info!

I actually like my 60D's swivelly screen for protection while put-away, I thought I would hate it, but now I can put things in my camera bag more hap-hazardly haha


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 8, 2012)

Ryan708 said:


> That is my thought Spokane. I have not ordered one yet, Out of curiosity about how much were they? they came with die-cut adhesive right? thanks for info!
> 
> I actually like my 60D's swivelly screen for protection while put-away, I thought I would hate it, but now I can put things in my camera bag more hap-hazardly haha


I bought two of them, one for a 40D that was $15, and one for a 5D MK II that was $30. The die cut adhesive was a buck or two extra.
I hear that the 5D MK III screen is pretty pricey right now, but the price will drop after 3 years when time comes to sell it.
I've bought used cameras with the after market screens on them. I could not stand losing the color and contrast thru the cheap screens, and took them off right away. The more expensive glass screens should be better than those ugly plastic ones that stick on by static electricity and get scratched up almost immediately.


----------



## JetJockey (Jan 29, 2013)

Please be careful with the information you distribute. You're applying your knowledge of the 40D and 5D2 to the 5D3, but you are incorrect. 

While the 5D2 has a user replaceable plastic LCD cover, the back of the 5D3 is similar to that of the 7D in that the LCD cover is glass and is integrated or fused to the LCD of the camera. Unfortunately, this part is not easily user serviceable and can usually only be replaced by canon. This is why there is such a large price difference between the plastic covers of prior canon bodies and the integrated LCD screens of the 7D and 5D3.


----------



## Ristobkk (Jan 29, 2013)

In Thailand its almost "standard" to use it, most of the shops even gives and installs it for free when you buy, camera, iPad, phone... Thin plastic film is unvisible, but very protective. But there is also different qualities, as always cheapest is not the best. No matter of hot or cold weather.Cost of replacing is nearly nothing comparing to replace LCD costs$$. I woudnt use my gears without.


----------



## chasinglight (Jan 31, 2013)

While I will agree a screen protector is not entirely neccessary I enjoy not having to worry about scratching the screen. That said I found that the giottos schott glass screen protectors work great. They transmit nearly 100% of light and do not seem to alter the image at all. They are very strong too. I have hiked and traveled in very dusty environments with this without a problem.


----------



## Zen (Feb 2, 2013)

+1 on the Giottos Schott glass protectors. I've had them on my 50D, 5D2 and now on both 5D3s. Easier to install and much cheaper than changing out the factory production piece that's already there. B&H carries them, in stock.

Zen


----------



## davet4 (Feb 3, 2013)

you are paying all than £££ for the 5Dmkiii whats a few more to protect the screen, its for peace of mind more then anything else. 

When i picked up my new 5D i put the Canon LCD screen protection on before i left the shop


----------

